# Test



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

13 for 13 be honest, take the test, tell us how you do.

http://www.pewresearch.org/quiz/science-knowledge/


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

13plainsman. But NO questions on hand loading, ballistics or important stuff!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

10 out of 13


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> 13plainsman. But NO questions on hand loading, ballistics or important stuff!!


The world just doesn't have it's priorities right. Yesterday Jamestown voted for a 45 million dollar community center and it doesn't even have a shooting range. Pathetic. :rollin:

A senior moment nearly got me on the question about electron smaller than atom. For some reason my eyes were seeing the question, but my brain turned it around for a moment. Did I already mention that? :huh:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

13 of 13 but this stuff was pretty basic...........................

45 mil for a community center??? Are they building it out of gold??? When I was young community centers were...barber shops and hair salons, the community gymnasium (in small towns) or dance hall.



Plainsman said:


> Habitat Hugger said:
> 
> 
> > 13plainsman. But NO questions on hand loading, ballistics or important stuff!!
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

11 out of 13.

And after I saw the answers.... I should have known them.... IDIOT....lol


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

12 out of 13.

Plainsman, Jamestown is getting ruined.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> 12 out of 13.
> 
> Plainsman, Jamestown is getting ruined.


What do you mean?????????


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

12 of 13 missed the gas in the atmosphere one with carbon dioxide.

Was it the people who voted to spend so much or was it the city council? Most people around here would not allow that much tax money to be spent on some thing like that. To many closed stores in strip malls that can be put to use, they did buy a old lumber yard store and made it into a indoor shooting range for hand guns. Place is always packed on week ends, best time to go is early Monday mornings. I did it once but since I can, will, and do step out the back door why waste the time driving there and money to pay the fee.

 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

13 of 13

TRAC was voted on in a city wide special election, I can't believe the idiots in this town approved that thing.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Bruce, from another thread I thought you were moving to Antler and will be a neighbor to GST! LOL

I'm all for a community center and other civic mind structures, but that kind of a price tag!?!? 
I still can't quite get around the new ?"YMCA" in the flood plain in Mandan, when there is a huge Y just across the river AND a multimillion dollar Aquatic Center/ Pool 1/4mile from the Bismarck Y pools! Seems like a whole lot of duplication for the taxpayers to bear! 
IMO, all govts should divide projects into three groups. 
A) absolutely necessary to the community...roads, fire, police, sewer, water, etc.
B) Nice to have and benefit a lot of people.....pools, community center, etc.
C) absolutely icing on the cake projects..to be considered IF all the other necessary to the community projects are done and PAID For! 
There's a grey zone between A B and C, and, granted what one person would call C another might lump into B air A, but at least politicians spending taxpayers money would have to,think about it!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1 said:


> 13 of 13
> 
> TRAC was voted on in a city wide special election, I can't believe the idiots in this town approved that thing.


Oh, ya, senior moment. Forgot I had mentioned that. Now I understand blhunters comment. For $45 million it better be nice. Of course even with that much money I doubt it will have anything I use. I remember one year the guys I work with two were on crutches and one with a broken arm from a horse. I get exercise outdoors, but I told them they have to act their age, and my remote nor lazyboy have ever injured me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH there is your conservative side, and I agree with you. Maybe I should go over on fishingbuddy and tell gst you really are conservative. Sort of like Jesse Ventura, fiscally conservative and socially liberal. Maybe you will come around yet. :rollin:

old gst thinks I dislike all farmers. No only him. Truth be told I like most that I meet, but gst makes them all out to be saints. Even the thieves like Bundy in Nevada. He has his little girl panties in a twist the past couple of days because EPA may step on his friends. We wouldn't need EPA if not for him and his pals.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Bruce, from another thread I thought you were moving to Antler and will be a neighbor to GST! LOL
> 
> I'm all for a community center and other civic mind structures, but that kind of a price tag!?!?
> I still can't quite get around the new ?"YMCA" in the flood plain in Mandan, when there is a huge Y just across the river AND a multimillion dollar Aquatic Center/ Pool 1/4mile from the Bismarck Y pools! Seems like a whole lot of duplication for the taxpayers to bear!
> ...


There you go HH, you had to get me started. We have sewer mains that are collapsing, Roads that need repair, our police officers are paid, on average, $10,000 less than comparable size departments elswhere, heck, the SO starts deputies at $7000 a year more and better benefits. We continuously run short handed.

But hey, we're getting an activity center that will accommodate 500 more people than the one recently built in Fargo at more than double the cost. But, ooh, it has a waterslide and an indoor football field. Yeah, we really "needed" this.

Since the municipal pool and YMCA are closing, I would agree that we need something to replace them, but this albatross is ridiculous.

<<rant mode off>>


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Talk about tax payer screwing's, we have a city here where a cop was caught pounding on a man for no reason. Law suit was settled out of court for 1.4 million a small amount really so a special tax is being applied to the cities residents to pay for it comes to about 67.00 per 100,000 home and most homes there start at 200,000. They are in Wayne county which just had a court say they have to pay 49 million into the counties workers pension fund, they also want to add a special summer tax to the property tax bill which will amount to about 120.00 per hundred property value.

Dumb basses who were elected so that crap would not be happening.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH we don't need to go anywhere to tell gst your conservative. Old gst posted this thread on fishingbuddy already
He watches this site like a kid watching candy through a store window. No doubt he eill ne the first to resd this response.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The thing that gets me is most larger communities have several underused buildings/facilities that could benefit and or easily be used for most public events for which a community center might be utilized. Right now we have a group in our community trying to raise funds to transform a supper club into a community center. Meanwhile our seniors and senior meal program are using our armory which the City has made investments into several times for that purpose. But the structure still remains unused probably 75% of the time..... In addition the National Guard will be ending it's contract with the city in about 3 years leaving even more vacancy. New is nice but not always cost effective or the best for the community.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman said:


> HH we don't need to go anywhere to tell gst your conservative. Old gst posted this thread on fishingbuddy already
> He watches this site like a kid watching candy through a store window. No doubt he eill ne the first to resd this response.


Plains, I'm sure you are familiar with the new site. nodakangler.com

They have a merit system or whatever it's called where by posters are given points for likes. Notice gst came in seventh.

Members With Highest Reputation
bckhntr (41), DirtyMike (35), The Mantis (32), 701FishSlayer (30), ndwalleyes (30), Buckmaster81 (30), gst (22), WormWiggler (21), Rowdie (20), Dad (20) Total members that have visited the forum in the last 24 hours: 283

The most members online in one day was 321, 05-27-2015.
007, 1anddone, 1Bigdog, 1bigfokker, 220swift, 257Bob, 4Buck, 5575, 701FishSlayer, 7mmshooter, 89bluefin, agriffith, all4eyes, Apres, aron, Auggie, Bacon, badland mule, BBQBluesMan, bckhntr, BDub, Beauxhunter69, BG35, BGH, Big J, BigFoot, Biglunch, bigv, BJL, bk3, BluePlater, Bossman, bowcarp, Bowhunter_24, Brian Renville, Bridget Stewart Smith, Brooks Vetter, buckhunter24_7, Buckmaster, Buckmaster81, BUCKSLAYER, BULLMOOSE, BX2, CAH, camoman, camper, catbird, ChadG, CJR, cmill20, Colonel Angus, cooter00, Crankn, CRP, Daisho59, Darins1, DarkWhiskey, Davey Crockett, Deerhntr71, Deerwatcher, Dillon Leingang, dirtybirds14, DirtyMike, DonC, Downrigger, drivenmarine.net, duckduckgoose, dukgnfsn, DUnder, DustyG33, ELLS, enney, Enslow, Ericb, eseamands, espringers, eyecatcher, eyexer, fenwick4life, Filkow, Finaddict, Fish whisperer, Fisherman25, Fishing Forever, fishin_4_eyes, Fishmission, FishReaper, Flash, Flinger, fnznfwl, freiday31, Fritz the Cat, Frosty...., fullrut, Fuzz-E-Grub, Ghost, Goose Bandit, Gordo, gr8outdoors, Grainbelt, Greenie, Greg Bommelman, greybeard, gripnrip, guywhofishes, Hamm's, hardwatereyes, hawgsnhorns, Helm08, hobie, Hoffer, Holmsvc, HomeSlice, huffranger, huntinforfish, huntnfish, huntorride365, Hybred 1, ice head, Iceman, Icumpd, ISELLGUNS, Ishmael's Boss, Jake G, jal1, James Scarlett, JayKay, JB_24, jer79, jeremiah-x, Jigaman, jlh321, JMF, Joe, Joel, JohnnyCatfish, johnr, Journey, jtillman, jwk, KBV, KDM, Kickemup, kingfisher, KJND, Knoxville, Kurtr, Labcrazy, littlefish, livingthedream, LOCAL, Lou63, LOV2HNT, love2fish2gether, lunkerslayer, Lurch, Lycanthrope, man in the box, Marbleyes, martinslanding, MathewsZman, micdundee, mmanske, Mongo, Mort, MossyMO, Motohunter, Motor Mouse, Mr Clean, MSA, MT11, MUDROCKET, murph, muskelllunge13, MuskyManiac, ndakmike, ndfishin15, NDHick, NDhunter08, ndkid70, ndlongshot, ndskeeter, ndwalleyes, Nelly, Nick Smith, NIK, NodakBuckeye, Norske, NPLabs, nxtgeneration, Obi-Wan, PAIN, Petras, Pigsticker, piper123, Plain Skeeter, pluckem, pointer, POK, Ponyroper, powerman, PrairieGhost, pullmyfinger, Radar13, raider, RangerNation81, rather_B_fishing, Redmist, Reprobait, REY_off, Rick Olstad, rickd, riverfisher, Rizzo, rodcontrol, Rowdie, RustyTackleBox, Rut2much, Ruttin, Ryan Leidholm, Sakfisher, savage270, SDMF, Shadrap65, shep07, shorthairsrus, Skeeter, sl1000794, Slim, Sluggo, snow, spanky, squirrel92, ssmckeeves, Storm2, strikemaster8, Sub_Elect, Sum1, svnmag, tankman64, The Legend, The Mantis, Thompson460, thriller1, tikka243, tikkalover, Timbuk-2, tjh, TKIRK57, tman, Tom Schonert, Tommyboy, Trip McNeely, TVolkZV, Twitch, tyler h, Tymurrey, Ugly Dogs, Up Y'oars, Vollmer, wadeB65, Wags, Walleye Guy, walleye94, WannaBFishing, Watchyourownbobber, wby257, westwolfone, Wherdog, WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot, Wild and Free, Wildbill65, wildeyes, WoodyND, Worldfisher, WormWiggler, Wrkn2hunt, wstnodak, ww_fish, YobyNodak Angler | Community Statistics
Threads:843Posts:9,744Members:924Active Members:701
Welcome to our newest member, fenwick4life

Reports:64Entries:154Last 24 Hours:1
Latest Report Entry, Muddin' 6/10/2015 by KDM


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes Shaug we all know that you hate sites you can't bully. I see the spoiled child attitude on fishingbuddy too. Some people have no shame displaying this chilfish attitude. Gst sure is on fishingbuddy a lot. Surprising for someone who didlikes them so much. I got a lick ouy of the post on nodangler where this guy is whinning about whinners. Put on your big boy pants Shaug. I see no value in your post. It's simply vindictive. I thought about deleting it, but then thought no I'll leave it up for all to see.

Actually it's spam for another site so I should remove it. I wish all outdoor sites sucess, but badmouthing the one your on for years and promoting another is poor character.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> Habitat Hugger said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce, from another thread I thought you were moving to Antler and will be a neighbor to GST! LOL
> ...


Jamestown is great at wasting money. Look at the what they "had to do" for the silent crossings. Fargo doesn't have any of that. Jamestown needs to get some worth while police officers, no more of these fresh out of cop school thinking they know everything. By adding more money to their pay checks would probably help.


----------

